# Unsual shape of Nigerian dwarf buckling's ears



## MrKamir

I just recently had a nanny that had 4 babies of which 3 were does and one buckling. Well, all the girls had the Nigis ears that stick straight out but the buckling's ears stick out a little and then droop downwards and out like a nubian but not that long. :whatgoat: I know for a fact who the parents are and I do not have any other goats besides Nigerian Dwarfs. So far, all my other nannies babies have the normal characteristic ears. I don't know if this is normal or if there is a problem with this little guy. Someone already came over to see him and reserved him but I don't want to sell him if this is a deformity. The person specifically wants a registered bucking to breed. I can post a picture if you like. Thank you


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Mine were like that when she was born, then they got better, it could be the way he was positioned inside


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Its normal. We have quite a few babies that have half mast ears. They will erect with time.


----------



## KW Farms

Yep, every once in awhile we'll have a kid or two with floppy ears, they stiffen as they grow. They'll look totally normal once they are older. Not uncommon.


----------



## Bellafire Farm

Hmmm... very interesting... I've never seen different ears before...atleast I don't think I have????

Can you post a pic, just so I can understand what you're talking about...pretty please?


----------



## KW Farms

Here's a buckling we had born last year...his ears are totally normal now.


----------



## StaceyRosado

it can be related to selenium deficiency so I usually give a shot of BoSe if they have droopy ears


----------



## KW Farms

That is interesting Stacey...i've never heard of that before. Something to keep in mind in the future.


----------



## bleatinghearts

OK, first of all, I demand to see pictures! I bet he is the cutes boy ever! Shoot, just look at Kaylee's pic of her buck with his sweet little ears! I think I love them more with funny ears. So Laura (TinyHoovesRanch) loves waddles, I love silly ears! :clap: Here's a pic of my silly ear girl this year. Her name is Sara.


----------



## nova2011

*Re: MAJYK HILLS FARMS*

:wave: Hi guys!! I'm Majyk Hills - Mary Jo Clendening - I have had ND's since early 1980's in Texas and Yes, Nova was AGS 2010 winning doe handled by Andrea Forrest. I still have ND's they are currently are at [email protected] for breeding. I had started with LaManchas & I still love Goats. [email protected]. We are active breeding farm of ND's. I can trace ND lineage back to the beginning of Goodwood Farms.


----------



## OhCee

*Re: MAJYK HILLS FARMS*



nova2011 said:


> :wave: Hi guys!! I'm Majyk Hills - Mary Jo Clendening - I have had ND's since early 1980's in Texas and Yes, Nova was AGS 2010 winning doe handled by Andrea Forrest. I still have ND's they are currently are at [email protected] for breeding. I had started with LaManchas & I still love Goats. [email protected]. We are active breeding farm of ND's. I can trace ND lineage back to the beginning of Goodwood Farms.


Try posting that in the Welcome area


----------



## Goat Crazy

I had 2 kids last year with droppy ears. The one just had really thick ears and they were to heavy for her at first.


----------



## nigerianmeadows

Love the pic posted by bleatinhearts, lol! Sooo cute!


----------



## MrKamir

Well, they did straightened out over time. Soon he will be with his new owner.


----------



## MrKamir

Here's his before picture.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

bleatinghearts said:


> OK, first of all, I demand to see pictures! I bet he is the cutes boy ever! Shoot, just look at Kaylee's pic of her buck with his sweet little ears! I think I love them more with funny ears. So Laura (TinyHoovesRanch) loves waddles, I love silly ears! :clap: Here's a pic of my silly ear girl this year. Her name is Sara.


Hello. fellow wattle lover


----------



## bleatinghearts

Oh...he's a cutie!


----------

